# Update on Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner



## Tim. (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have been using Very Cherry Wheel cleaner from Autobrite since it was first released, it is the best wheel cleaner that I have ever used and do not see myself using anything else for a long time.

The cleaning power is amazing, even diluted as far as 10:1. This makes it fantastic for touchless winter wheel cleaning when it is simply too cold to agitate wheel cleaner on your wheels with a brush.

Anyway, a quick review of its cleaning power,

Firstly I made up a solution at 5:1 and found a suitable test candidate, an absolutely filthy one as you can see.



















I then sprayed the wheel cleaner on,










Left it to soak for 5 minutes,










And finally I washed it off using a pressure washer,










To reveal the following results,




























The results speak for themselves and if you haven't tried this, you really need to!


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Tim

I'm glad to hear it's good seeing as I've just ordered some!


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmmmm shiney!!


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks good to me 

Ordered some last week, can't wait to get it and have a go.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I've had mine for about 6 months now and it's excellent. 

Yours looks 'redder' than mine when applied which is weird. It's also very good as a tyre cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> I've had mine for about 6 months now and it's excellent.
> 
> Yours looks 'redder' than mine when applied which is weird. It's also very good as a tyre cleaner :thumb:


Iv had some that has gone Yellow, from the GB a while back, still works just aswell tho


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep it's great stuff!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Were your wheels protected prior to this ?

If not then looks good :thumb:


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine comes out white? Not pink or yellow. Works brilliantly though, glad I bought this coming up to winter, makes life so much easier. I don't even use a brush to agitate. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting tim:thumb: May i ask will the 5to1 mix stripp the wax or sealant off the wheels???


----------



## Tim. (Jul 5, 2009)

DiscoDriver said:


> Hey Tim
> 
> I'm glad to hear it's good seeing as I've just ordered some!





GlenStaff26 said:


> Looks good to me
> 
> Ordered some last week, can't wait to get it and have a go.


You really wont regret it guys :thumb:



Ben_ZS said:


> I've had mine for about 6 months now and it's excellent.
> 
> Yours looks 'redder' than mine when applied which is weird. It's also very good as a tyre cleaner :thumb:


I have a feeling that it may be from a new batch that had a little more dye in because the gallon that i just finished off was a lighter colour, its still just as effective regardless of colour though.

Ive found the same about tyres, its just as effective at cleaning them as it is wheels.



Showshine said:


> Were your wheels protected prior to this ?
> 
> If not then looks good :thumb:


Nope, im ashamed to say i have never put any wax or sealant on these 



chillly said:


> Thanks for posting tim:thumb: May i ask will the 5to1 mix stripp the wax or sealant off the wheels???


5:1 will strip sealant over time just like any wheel cleaner will, but im sure it wont be until after multiple applications, i cant answer any better than that im afraid because my wheels have never been sealed.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol, if it shifts brake dust like that it will remove your wheel protection for sure. I use it at 10-1 on wheels with protection and it works spot on.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I love this stuff, used it for the first time yesterday, best smelling wheel cleaner I have ever used.

Only got mellow yellow left to try...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I have been using this for a while and i find it its better than some of the acidic cleaners such as Auto Glym Clean Wheels.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Tim. said:


> I have a feeling that it may be from a new batch that had a little more dye in because the gallon that i just finished off was a lighter colour, its still just as effective regardless of colour though.


Maybe that is the case Tim,

I am also working my way through my 1st gallon (1/2 way through), and when i spray mine on it is alot white'r (even when i use it neat)..

The thing that gets me from your pics though, is that in your pics it looks quite thick,but mine is no-where near as thick (again,even when using neat)


----------



## Tim. (Jul 5, 2009)

wedgie said:


> Maybe that is the case Tim,
> 
> I am also working my way through my 1st gallon (1/2 way through), and when i spray mine on it is alot white'r (even when i use it neat)..
> 
> The thing that gets me from your pics though, is that in your pics it looks quite thick,but mine is no-where near as thick (again,even when using neat)


Thats probably just an illusion tbh, the darker colour making it look thicker because it was no thicker than any other times i have used it in the past, it also ran off the wheel just as quick as it always has so i doubt it is any thicker


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone used this and Valetpro Bilberry wheel cleaner? How do they compare - heard rumours they were exactly the same - is that true?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

At a guess there similar. Not sure on if there exactly the same though. 

This works out much cheaper though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Nope Very Cherry is a totally different product than the bilberry guys , IMO its better
:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Heard it from the man himself!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i know it says cherry but does this smell of oranges at all ?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nope, it smells of cherrys!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

cheers for that


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Nope Very Cherry is a totally different product than the bilberry guys , IMO its better:thumb:





Dipesh said:


> Heard it from the man himself!


haha - he would say that wouldn't he. 

Still, he was right when he said his huge fluffy drying towel was as good as big name alternatives so i'll believe him about Very Cherry too. :thumb:

Mark look out for my paypay payment for the alternative group buy - ie the one without the wheel wax. :car:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

GoodFella33 said:


> i know it says cherry but does this smell of oranges at all ?


Lol, i know it says wheel cleaner, but are you meant to use it on your windows?


----------

